#ubuntu-news 2009-01-29
<On0bi_> somebody google New World Order
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-30
<Rinchen> popey, ping
<popey> hi Rinchen
<Rinchen> popey, how'd you like be an admin on the nokia experiment?
<popey> saw your mail to -news :)
<popey> zoiks
<popey> ok
<Rinchen> well I just want some other empowered caretakers :-)
<Rinchen> cuz, you know, I have this work thing going on too ;-)
<popey> :)
<popey> yeah, groovy
<Rinchen> awesomeness, thanks
<popey> np
 * Rinchen waves his wand.
<popey> i am already on ovi too :)
 * popey receives a mail from lp
<Rinchen> ah cool. I kinda expected people to start befriending me on the social side but so far nobody has
<cody-somerville> I think I might go buy one of those things
<popey> probably the most important thing for me about the nokia is a) getting online via bluetooth and/or a cable connected via usb, and b) syncing/backing up my data
<popey> neither of which are immediately straightforward in a stock ubuntu system
<Rinchen> yeah
<Rinchen> BT is easier
<Rinchen> you can do the cable using the programs in the community help docs
<popey> i have a wvdial conf for my eee which i have used via the cable but.. wvdial - welcome to 1990
<Rinchen> yep
<popey> needs NM support
<Rinchen> popey, there is another way
<popey> oh really?
<Rinchen> you can load the hotspots software on the nokia and link to it wirelessly
<popey> ooo
<popey> i had not thought about that
<popey> is it secure?
<popey> secure enough that others on the train wont use it?
<Rinchen> popey, http://www.symbian-freeware.com/download-joikuspot.html
<popey> *click*
<Rinchen> there's a professional version with encryption that you can download as well
<Rinchen> heh saw this popey and immediately though of Matthew Garrett  http://symbian-freeware.com/download-amora.html
<popey> ooo i need that!
<Rinchen> Nokia has really recognized the Android threat and has been churning out some good things lately.  And it's all build on open source which is nifty
<Rinchen> tyche or johnc4510 - ping
<tyche> Rinchen: pong
<Rinchen> hi ya...
<tyche> How goes it?
<tyche> You must be despirate, if you're contacting us during your busy day.  Hee hee
<Rinchen> tyche, Good thanks!  If you guys decide to use my nokia experiment as filler in UWN, can you please include a disclaimer that it's not a Canonical or Nokia led group but a grass-roots community effort?
<Rinchen> tyche, it's a problem I get because I work for Canonical
<Rinchen> people think when I do things it's on behalf of canonical vs me actually being a community member
<Rinchen> :-(
<tyche> I see no problem with your request.  Selection, of course, is up to johnc4510 or boredandblogging.  I'm just a grunt.  :-)
<myrtlebeachbums> If you're a grunt, what does that make me. Even worse, what does that make kennymc0? :)
<tyche> "I respectfully decline to answer that question on the grounds that it might incriminate me."
<myrtlebeachbums> I could've sworn that answer could have been "I respectfully decline to answer that question on the grounds that it might cause me undue additional work when myrtlebeachbums and kennymc0 tell me to stick it where the sun don't shine." ha ha
<tyche> New York State?
<myrtlebeachbums> That's it!
<tyche> They're currently being covered with that four letter word starting with "S"
<Rinchen> watch it now, I'm originally from New York. :-)
<Rinchen> I had this great button I used to wear "I'm from NY, what's your excuse?"
<myrtlebeachbums> tyche and I are both former NYers. We were smart and moved to warmer climates though. ;)
<myrtlebeachbums> I grew up in Ogdensburg, NY.
<Rinchen> heh, I moved to Colorado :-)
<myrtlebeachbums> Well, not quite warmer but at least you tried.
<Rinchen> I lived in Red Hook (Kingston/Poughkeepsie) during the summer and in Lake George, then later Mechanicsville, during the summer
<Rinchen> er
<Rinchen> winter then summer
<myrtlebeachbums> I was one of many that went to Lake George / Glens Falls every summer as a kid.
<Rinchen> Yep :-D
<Rinchen> That'd be my excuse as well
<myrtlebeachbums> :)
<tyche> So did my father.  But then, he lived in Glens Falls
<Rinchen> The first year MTV launched I was in Lake George and got into their airband contest
<myrtlebeachbums> I like Myrtle Beach. It's like Lake George without the snow and cold. :)
<tyche> Ah.  You're just a young whippersnapper
<myrtlebeachbums> Oh? When was that?
<Rinchen> Aug 1981
<tyche> I've got KIDS about your age.
<Rinchen> heh no doubt. Although I admit 40 is a lot better than I thought it would be
<myrtlebeachbums> I was going to say - long enough ago to have been when MTV still played videos. Those of us that can remember that ARE old. Not as old as tyche, but still.
<tyche> WATCH IT!!!
<tyche> Hee hee
 * myrtlebeachbums has 110 days 'til 40. 
<myrtlebeachbums> What're ya going to do - bury me in ITP links? :-P ha ha
<Rinchen> you know, we should start a new LP team...  Ubuntu Old Farts
<tyche> !language
<myrtlebeachbums> Sign me up. I can tell at almost 40 that I'm the geezer in my Loco.
<tyche> That's "Old Wind Breakers"
<myrtlebeachbums> In politically correct terms wouldn't it be "Age accelerated flatulant persons"
#ubuntu-news 2009-01-31
<johnc4510> morning all
<kennymc0> morning
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-01
<johnc4510> morning all
<kennymc0> morning
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> the last itb link is from the middle of december
<johnc4510> looking
<tyche> Oh, is it morning?
<johnc4510> yep
<kennymc0> that's just what johnc4510 is telling me so i'm going with it
<johnc4510> ok kennymc0 delete it and...
<johnc4510> nick mentioned making the titles for ITP and ITB ===  ====
<kennymc0> i can do that
<johnc4510> so that folks can use the table of contents to go right to an article
<johnc4510> k thx
<kennymc0> not a bad idea
<johnc4510> what's everyone working on?
<tyche> trying to peal my eyes open.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> events are hard on old men hee hee
<johnc4510> anyone working on GCN??
<tyche> Yep.  You can say that again.
<kennymc0> i'm working on the itb articles
<kennymc0> that's why i mentioned the last link
<tyche> Well, I was thinking about it.  I haven't reached the "working" stage yet.
<johnc4510> kennymc0: k
<johnc4510> ok i'll start on the GCN then and let tyche wake up. you can pick something else
<tyche> johnc4510: I sent you that writeup
<johnc4510> is dave around
<johnc4510> tyche: thx
 * kennymc0 hands tyche a cup of the thickest darkest coffee imaginable
<johnc4510> where's myrtlebeach at??
 * tyche downs it without noticing.
<kennymc0> no idea
 * kennymc0 hands tyche another one hoping that this one will help wake him up enough to work
<johnc4510> well if he's not around, tyche better work on the ITP section maybe ??
<kennymc0> i can help if i finish my work soon enough
<kennymc0> oh johnc4510 about that last link that you said to delete it's probably a good thing that we arent including it because the title was "Ubuntu sucks. I hate Linux"
<johnc4510> yeah i saw that
<johnc4510> however, the article was very complimentary of Ubuntu
<johnc4510> it was an odd thing
<kennymc0> ah
<kennymc0> must have been a love hate sort of thing
<johnc4510> i initially read it because of the title and was surprised
<johnc4510> yeah
<kennymc0> first ITB is up
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> second one is going to take a while
<kennymc0> long article
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> tyche: kennymc0 were any pictures taken at the installfest?
<kennymc0> yeah
<tyche> kennymc0 has some excellent ones.
<tyche> I think mine were pretty much a duplication of his.
<kennymc0> http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii134/kennymc0/phoenix%20intrepid%20install%20fest/
<johnc4510> looking
<johnc4510> ok, i'll work on integrating those into the summary
<johnc4510> thx they look good
 * kennymc0 is mr photographer
<johnc4510> lol
<kennymc0> i think the team should buy me a nice camera so i can take even better pictures :P
 * kennymc0 is dreaming
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> you are dreaming son
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Definitely dreaming.
<kennymc0> but i could take such better pictures with a better camera
<johnc4510> tyche:  and i get raises before that happens  hee hee
<tyche> Do you really want better pictures of me wearing a kilt?  Hee hee
<tyche> You took some pretty good ones as it was.
<kennymc0> notice tyche most of the pictures of you were from the waist up
<johnc4510> smart thinking   rofl
<kennymc0> that was on purpose
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> At least 2 of them weren't
<kennymc0> well i had to show others what torchure we were subjected to by you
<tyche> I'm thinking of sending one of them to Utilikilts for their gallery.
<tyche> I'm a light?
<johnc4510> did anyone get a pic of the banner?
<johnc4510> i hope
<tyche> torchure = standing light with high intensity bulb.  Torture = Gitmo
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> ................
<johnc4510> tyche: you happen to get a banner pic?
<tyche> I don't think so, other than one of it being unrolled to be mounted.
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> yeah i didnt get one either
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> other than it being rolled up
<kennymc0> i even got a picture of tyche talking to you on skype :)
<johnc4510> ah
<tyche> Yea, that was a good one.
<kennymc0> i even got a couple of pictures of tyche taking pictures like i normally do
<kennymc0> :)
<tyche> First ITP is up.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> ok, i just uploaded the summary of the installfest with a link to the wiki page i set up
 * kennymc0 claps
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> :)
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums1: hey
<myrtlebeachbums1> *YAWN* Hi
<myrtlebeachbums1> Man I had being primary on-call.
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> check with tyche on where he's at on ITP
 * kennymc0 waits for johnc4510 to get the whip and tell myrtlebeachbums1 to "get to work"
<kennymc0> rofl
<johnc4510> please
<johnc4510> lol
<myrtlebeachbums1> Rules on on-call: 1. Never watch a movie. It draws calls like a bug zapper draws flies, 2. Work has a sensor to determine the moment you hit the deepest REM sleep so that they can call then.
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums1: You can take the last ITP if you want
<myrtlebeachbums1> Will do.
<kennymc0> it looks like i have to drive out to tempe to pick up my brother from asu real soon so i might not be able to finish the itb articles
<kennymc0> i'm almost finished reading the second article so if someone could take the last one that would be very much appreciated
<tyche> johnc4510: your summarization looks good.
<johnc4510> thanks
<johnc4510> you did most of it
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> Hey, what can I say.  I tried.
<tyche> Second ITP is in.
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums1: you can move down to ION after that last ITP link please
<johnc4510> there are 3 of those
<myrtlebeachbums1> Okay. Going to paste in that ITP link as soon as I get logged in.
<johnc4510> tyche: can you summarize the technical board meeting please
<johnc4510> tyche: just copy and paste it in please
<tyche> OK, I'll see what I can do with it.
<johnc4510> you may have to clean it up some
<tyche> Looks like I need to clean it up a lot.  also condense some of it.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> it doesn't matter how long it is i don't think
<johnc4510> we're a little short on fodder this wk
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> kk
<myrtlebeachbums1> I see we changed the article title format for ITB.
<johnc4510> yeah
<johnc4510> nick wants to try it out
<kennymc0> it's supposed to be the same for ITP too right?
<johnc4510> the should look the same
<myrtlebeachbums1> There they go raising the bar and causing us more work kennymc0 ;)
<tyche> Yep.  About now kennymc0 is READY for a bar.  Hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums1> LOL
<johnc4510> ok guys the ITB needs to be === === not ==== ==== please
<johnc4510> so they look alike
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> picky picky picky
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> :)
<kennymc0> cant exactly fix it since someone is in the editor right now
<johnc4510> i'm out
<kennymc0> second itb up
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> i think i can do the last itb real quick before i have to leave to pick up my brother
<kennymc0> and i fixed it so that it was the way you wanted
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums1: let me know when you're out, please
<myrtlebeachbums1> I'm out. ION and the ITP that I did are done and ready for review.
<johnc4510> hee hee
<johnc4510> k
<myrtlebeachbums1> ...and I got another &(*(&*&$#Q call from work about a problem. GGGGrrrrrr.....
<johnc4510> k
 * myrtlebeachbums1 is not a happy camper.
<johnc4510> tyche: i've got the server team summary done
<johnc4510> just need to add it
<tyche> OK, I'm out
<johnc4510> k thx
<kennymc0> i need to add my last ITB real quick so i can leave soon
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> i'll wait
<tyche> johnc4510: How'd I do?
<johnc4510> looking
<kennymc0> i still have the upcoming events to do but if no one minds i can do that after i get back
<kennymc0> should be about an hourish or so
<johnc4510> tyche: that looks fine
<johnc4510> thx
<kennymc0> well gotta go bbiab
<johnc4510> kennymc0: ok
<tyche> Hmmm.  I see a small correction (formatting) I need to address.
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> OK, that looks better
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Who's covering Upcoming Meetings this week?
<johnc4510> kenny
<johnc4510> he'll be back shortly i think
<johnc4510> had to pick up his brother
<tyche> Ah.  OK.  Splitting my time between things I missed that entry in the channel.  Sorry.
<johnc4510> np
<johnc4510> tyche: did nick take out his credit this wk. i thought i added it at the start
<tyche> I think someone else may have taken it out.  I added yours and mine, but his wasn't in at that time.
<johnc4510> ah ok
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> johnc4510: would SoC be System-on-a-Chip?
<johnc4510> what article?
<tyche> Reference:  Canonical joins ARM community
<johnc4510> looking
<johnc4510> yeah i guess it would, that's the only thing wikipedia gives as an explanation
<johnc4510> use it
<tyche> Yep.  that's the same reference I saw.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> k
<tyche> Great minds, and all that.  To bad we don't have any.  LOL
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> You know? It's great having the Glossary page.  It's faster, and more consistent when all I have to do is copy and paste.
<johnc4510> cool
<johnc4510> glad it helps you
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> tyche: i'm out if you need to add any glossary terms
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Going in.
<johnc4510> ok, i'm saving
<johnc4510> out
<tyche> OK.
<tyche> And out.
<johnc4510> ok, tyche the second bullet point on  5 things mark s. is odd
<johnc4510> ?
<johnc4510> once one has the individual has the inspiration?
<tyche> Where?
<johnc4510> ist in ITP
<johnc4510> 2nd bullet poiiint
<johnc4510> point
<tyche> got it.  My fault, I was following two trains of thought at the same time.  I'll fix.
<johnc4510> np
<tyche> Fixed
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> much better :)
 * tyche is brain dead.  Only the body is still moving
<tyche> Hee hee
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> np
<tyche> "Igor, fetch the electrodes"
<tyche> "Clear" >>>ZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAPPP!!!<<<
<johnc4510> hee hee
<tyche> "Igor, where did you get this brain?  Whose is it?"
<johnc4510> careful there we still need you for some things  lol
<tyche> "Abby something.  Abby Normal . . ."
<tyche> Hee hee
<johnc4510> :->
<johnc4510> hmm, they've got the ITB articles bullet pointed and they shouldn't be with headers
<johnc4510> fixed
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: I haven't heard from kennymc0.  Want me to put up the Upcoming Events?
<johnc4510-laptop> yes please
<tyche> kk.  Going in.
<johnc4510-laptop> i'm doing my final run thru now
<tyche> Proofing them.
<tyche> Saved and out.
<kennymc0> i'm back
<kennymc0> sorry it took so long
<johnc4510-laptop> k thx
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> tyche took up _your_ slack
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<johnc4510-laptop> jk
<kennymc0> well he needed to do something for letting me do that one week of upcoming events all on my own
<johnc4510-laptop> however he did say something about you owing him
<kennymc0> 36 EVENTS!!!!!
<kennymc0> at least i was able to finish all of the ITB stuff before i had to leave
<tyche> And you think you're the only one who's had difficult weeks?
<tyche> Yep.  and that was good
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<kennymc0> what was it that you wanted to point out to me tyche
<johnc4510-laptop> it's been a good job by all   thx
<kennymc0> i see that you said something about a format thing that you wanted to talk to me about
<kennymc0> or was that just a general comment?
<tyche> johnc4510-laptop: I don't remember anything.
<johnc4510-laptop> ah
<johnc4510-laptop> yes
<johnc4510-laptop> the ITB summaries had bullet points in addition to the new headers
<johnc4510-laptop> they don't need both
<johnc4510-laptop> so i took the bullet points out
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<kennymc0> ah ok
<johnc4510-laptop> so it's either one or the other
<kennymc0> ok
<kennymc0> wasnt sure so i just put both in
<johnc4510-laptop> since this is a test run of the new formatting we'll see
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> i should have explained it better
<johnc4510-laptop> beuno: hey bud
<johnc4510-laptop> ok, issue #127 is published
<johnc4510-laptop> thx to all the team for another great issue
<johnc4510-laptop> and they're hard work
<johnc4510-laptop> you folks rock
<johnc4510-laptop> !!
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the UWN #127 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue127
<LirazSiri> hey guys
<tyche> What's up?
<LirazSiri> great, I wanted to ask why we weren't also doing jaunty bug statistics?
<tyche> It'll probably come.  Just as Jaunty updates will probably come when it goes Beta
<tyche> That's when we usually start that.
<LirazSiri> It makes more sense I think to focus on pre-release statistics than post-release statistics
<LirazSiri> Thats what Debian do
<LirazSiri> in fact, thats their criteria for release. When the RC bugs go down to 0
<tyche> Not really.  Pre-release is all very well, but it's POST-release that lets people know what's been done.  And if we waited for bugs to go to zero, we'd never get it out.
<tyche> Plus, some of the bugs don't show up until AFTER the release.
<tyche> Remember, we may USE Debian, but we are NOT Debian.  Our ways are different.
<LirazSiri> ah so you think people hold back until they see what experience others are getting with the new release. Interesting.
<LirazSiri> yes, I remember reading Shuttleworth's rational for starting a new project rather than contributing to Debian
<LirazSiri> contributing directly I mean. I think Ubuntu contributes plenty...
<tyche> I know some of that takes place.  Just as I know that there are people already running the Alpha release.  Ubuntu people cover a wide range of experience and ability.  Oh, and BTW, Ubuntu DOES contribute to Debian.  Remember, Mark was a Debian developer, and there are STILL major contacts with it.
<tyche> In fact, there are Debian developers that are Ubuntu developers.
<tyche> At least from what I've heard.
<LirazSiri> of course. Most of Ubuntu's strongest developers are also Debian Developers. If I'm not mistaken Mark took Debian's mailing list archives with him on a trip to the Artic to figure out whom to approach for a job developing Ubuntu
<LirazSiri> it's a nice story actually
<LirazSiri> last time I checked (I was doing a little research) - most Ubuntu developers lead "double" lives
<LirazSiri> Ubuntu developers by day, Debian developers by night. Or something to that effect anyway
<tyche> The point is that there's a wide open superhighway, not just a path, between Ubuntu and Debian.
<LirazSiri> yep. ok I have to run off now, just wanted to say hello but I guess I missed most of the guys.
<LirazSiri> take care tyche
<tyche> What Debian does is very good.  What Ubuntu does is very good.  The two are not in competition, but in cooperation.
<tyche> It's superbowl sunday.  Most of them are watching the pre-game, and then the game.
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-07
<Moebbe> hey guys
<Moebbe> whats up?
<Moebbe> hello?
<Moebbe> hmmm
<Moebbe> weird
<nhandler> Team Reports are going out in this week's UWN
<johnc4510> nhandler: sounds good
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> nhandler: whenever you get it done and posted, please let me know....i've got a superbowl party to go to but don't let that rush you...i can publish after i get back if necessary
<johnc4510> thx bud :)
<nhandler> johnc4510: I'll try and finish it up now. The script just finished running
<johnc4510> cool, thx bud
<johnc4510> i'm stepping away for about an hour so take your time
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler> johnc4510: Done
<johnc4510> nhandler: thx bud :)
<johnc4510> we appreciate it
<johnc4510> nhandler: great job...i think this is the best one yet for the script...thx
<nhandler> johnc4510: You are welcome. I found one issue with the script and how it handles links that don't specify any text (i.e. [[nhandler]] or [[http://google.com]]). I'll fix it this week. I'll also try and fix a few TODO items
<johnc4510> great thx
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #179 is now available
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue179
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-31
<nhandler> Looks like we forgot about working on UWN today. I just pulled some links. Maybe we can publish mid-week or so
<nhandler> x/50
<pleia2> I didn't forget, just been too busy :(
 * nhandler did and Pendulum didn't remind him ;)
 * CensoredBiscuit is away: Oh baby, theres a shark in the water
<pleia2> I told him to turn it off
<nhandler> Pendulum: Any luck on summaries?
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-01
<jono> hey all!
<pleia2> :)
<jono> would someone mind reposting http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/02/01/improving-diversity-at-uds/ on ubuntu-news ?
<jono> just so I can link to it on Facebook
<pleia2> will do
<jono> thanks pleia2!
<pleia2> jono: done http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/02/01/improving-diversity-at-uds/
<jono> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-02
<MTecknology> nhandler: "You will want to poke a Fridge Editor using one of the first two methods on this page to get your submission reviewed."
<MTecknology> nhandler: maybe it would be a good idea to add a letter or roman numeral to each option and specify whixh options that is referring to; or maybe put that line in the description of the ones it's relevant to
<MTecknology> the numbering could help if someone pops in here saying they tried option a, then tried option c, but are still having issues; just a thought
<MTecknology> either way, looks great, I like :)
<nhandler> MTecknology: Well, I'm still hoping to get it wikified a bit (which would mean bullets instead of paragraphs), so once that happens, the issue you brought up should resolve itself
<MTecknology> nhandler: :)
<jono> would someone mind putting http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/02/02/weekly-qa-sessions/ on ubuntu-news?
<nhandler> jono: I'll have some time in a bit. You do know that you can submit stories directly (which makes it faster for editors to publish). Probably the easiest way for you and us would be to login with ubuntu/ubuntu on ubuntu-news.org and enter the post (remember the citation at the end and tags). Then an editor can publish it after reviewing
<akgraner> hey nhandler pleia2  - I am waiting hear back from Charlie - but looks like they will be standing up the new fridge shortly
<akgraner> they are going to make sure they have the content sync done then let me know so I can let you all know when to stop adding content to ubuntu-news.org and when fridge.ubuntu.news is ready for content to be added
<nhandler> akgraner: The biggest issue will be updating all of the links (and trying to fix all of the broken links)
<akgraner> nhandler, I guess we will have to deal with that when and as it happens - I am not sure anyone has a magic solution?  I though Canonical was taking care of that part of the migration but I guess we shall see
<nhandler> akgraner: Yep. There really isn't a /nice/ solution :(
<akgraner> I was afraid of than :-(
<akgraner> that even
<akgraner> I'm adding the new Weekly QA Sessions to the Fridge Calendar now
<pleia2> are they syncing the database itself?
<pleia2> if so, it should retain the post links
<akgraner> pleia2, I believe they are yes
<akgraner> so there was only one missing Q&A session so I just added that one
<nhandler> akgraner: Want to handle the blog post as well if you have time?
<nhandler> pleia2: But we'll lose the old fridge.ubuntu.com links
<akgraner> nhandler, about the QA sure - I already posted one on You in Ubuntu I'll just grab that one
<pleia2> nhandler: ah, right
 * nhandler also doubts that Canonical would let us have something like a .htaccess file that we could modify to manually setup redirects for some of the older more popular links
<pleia2> at the very least we should make sure there is a redirect for the old rss feed for fridge (since that's still what feeds the mysteriously-owned twitte accountr, and I suspect some people still have it in their reader
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll send the old content link concerns to Charlie anything else?
<pleia2> did anyone review Nick's email? there are some concerns about the plugin combination
<pleia2> two twitter plugins, multiple tag cloud things
<pleia2> maybe not critical for now, but they did play a part in Nick's site croaking over the weekend
<nhandler> pleia2: I thought the broken link checker, fv community news, and tweetmeme were the bad plugins (combined with apache) and he removed those
<pleia2> nhandler: right, those are still on the canonical install
<pleia2> if we don't want them around because they cause problems, we should advise accordingly
<nhandler> The multiple tag plugins are actually being used. i.e. we have one that suggests tags based on the content of the post, another that displays a list of all tags for you to click on, and a third for a tag cloud. Those should definitely stay
<pleia2> the nifty tag cloud thing is gone from Nick's site
<nhandler> pleia2: Might be worth making a note somewhere about them, but until we narrow down the problem a bit more, I think we could leave them (they worked fine for months)
<pleia2> I forget what it's called
<nhandler> pleia2: Any idea why?
<pleia2> I assumed it was something he disabled
<nhandler> As for the twitter stuff, I thought we removed the second one a while ago
<pleia2> no, we've had the one at the top that counts tweets all along, until this weekend
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah (assuming we are talking about the same one), but I thought that was the only one we had
<pleia2> there is one at the bottom of each post too that was always active
<pleia2> (it's still there)
<jono> nhandler, will do
<nhandler> pleia2: Then I don't know ;) I'll try and look more later
<nhandler> jono: I think akgraner took care of this one already
<akgraner> he did but he missed one of the days
<akgraner> I fixed it though
<pleia2> publish now?
<pleia2> (it's still a draft)
<pleia2> hmm, actually I can't find it at all
<jono> thanks nhandler akgraner
<akgraner> jono, hey I just blogged about all the QA stuff and told readers if they couldn't make I would ask questions for them provided they gave me their name etc so I could attribute the questions to them.. let's see if there is any response..
<jono> cool
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler so can you sum up for me what I need to pass along to Charlie and crew?
<akgraner> or should i just send Nick's email to RT
<nhandler> akgraner: For nick's email, I'm not sure we should take any actions until we reproduce/identify what is causing the problem (it worked for months just fine with that setup). The links are the big thing imo
<akgraner> ok then I won't worry about that part then
<pleia2> akgraner: jono was asking for the blog post itself be put on ubuntu-news, not (just) the fridge calendar
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll add it
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * pleia2 back2work
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-03
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler did you try out fridge.ubuntu.com?
<pleia2> looks like it's redirecting to ubuntu-news.org :)
<pleia2> akgraner: you never posted jono's blog yesterday, I'm pretty busy right now but I can get to it later if you can't
<akgraner> I didn't realize they had sync'd the content so I need to re-add the Weekly qa story
<pleia2> just let me know :)
<pleia2> oh
<akgraner> I posted the weekly qa one
<pleia2> I see, ubuntu-news.org has it's dns updated!
<pleia2> gotcha :)
<pleia2> cool, login with openid is working
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> (that was one thing we couldn't properly test)
<pleia2> looks great akgraner :)
<akgraner> so I'll figure out what all is missing an re-post
<pleia2> we probably still have the question of redirects, but I need to get back to work
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> so the CLS post is the one that still needs to go up
<akgraner> if I got to Ubuntu-news.org I see the QA one but if I go to fridge.ubuntu.com I don't see it
<akgraner> weird
<akgraner> I'll figure it out later I've been at the doctor's office with a sick kid all morning so I need to get a little work done as well
<akgraner> hmmm so how do we add stuff - I see it on Ubuntu.news.org but not on the link to the Fridge...Ok I need to look into this one.. I've missed a step somewhere
<akgraner> I think I am still pointed to the old ubuntu-news.org  grrrr
<Pendulum> pleia2: are you around for a quick chat?
<nhandler> So should we hold off posting to the fridge for now?
<akgraner> nhandler, are you having trouble as well
<akgraner> I emailed Charlie et all on the RT ticket to let them know
<akgraner> I thought it might be something I was doing wrong but I can't for the life of me figure out what is
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm not fully sure what changes they have done. Right now, it looks like fridge.ubuntu.com is just pointing to the ubuntu-news.org we have setup.
<nhandler> I haven't really looked closely though at the dns settings
<akgraner> nhandler, go to fridge.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> and see the page it re-directs you to
<akgraner> then in another tab or window go to ubuntu-news.org and look at that page
<akgraner> they should in theory match but they don't
<akgraner> or at least when I do it they don't
<nhandler> akgraner: fridge.ubuntu.com literally redirects me to ubuntu-news.org (I even see ubuntu-news.org in the address bar). It matches afaict what I see when I go directly to ubuntu-news.org. I would suggest you try using the private browsing mode or clear your cache
<pleia2> nhandler: ubuntu-news.org is on a canonical ip now
<akgraner> ok let me try that.. I see the new stuff I posted on ubuntu-news.org but I don't see it if I go to fridge.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> Pendulum: work has kept me quite busy today, ping me later? (in 2 hours or so I should be free)
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I thought I saw something about that a while ago (in an email sent from ubuntu-news.org that went through a canonical mail server)
<Pendulum> pleia2: sounds good :)
<akgraner> ok I found my problem
<akgraner> I'll add those other stories now
<akgraner> I had to delete and entry from my host table
<akgraner> I'll add the Alpha 2 release info as well while I am in here
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-04
<akgraner> ok I've added the release announcement and CLS and I went to add the QA stuff and now I'm timinig out - so I'll try it again in just a few
<pleia2> yeah, it's not loading for me either
<pleia2> I can ping the server, but the site itself is not happy
<akgraner> ok so I couldn't reach ubuntu-news earlier b/c it ran out of memory Charlie fixed the problem and  now  - Release announcement, CLS, and weekly QA posts have been added
<pleia2> Joeb454: is s-fox going to apply to be a fridge editor instead of you now for interviews, or should we go back to posting them ourselves?
<nhandler> pleia2: We have the script. I just whitelisted s-fox's site
 * nhandler is also moving the script to a more stable machine
<pleia2> I am still not sure how that works
<nhandler> pleia2: Give me a few more minutes and I'll show you
<pleia2> thanks
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. The module finished installing. So basically, the script runs every hour (via cron) and parses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews
<nhandler> It will look at the URL column and see if the URL is white-listed.
<pleia2> should I be updating this wiki page when an interview comes out?
<nhandler> pleia2: Idealy, the interviewer would be doing that. dholbach has been pretty good about doing it if they forget
<pleia2> well, I mean for like ubuntu-women
<nhandler> I believe I have the script currently set to only look at the top interview in the table (to avoid spamming old interviews)
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, it might be nice
<nhandler> The script will then update http://ubuntu-news.org/interview/ and create a new blog post if it hasn't already been done for that interview
<nhandler> I'm going to run it right now, so we should see it update
<pleia2> so http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/01/21/people-behind-debian-michael-vogt-synaptic-apt-developer/ didn't work because raphael's blog isn't whitelisted?
<nhandler> (or as soon as I install Crypt::SSLeay)
<nhandler> pleia2: I just whitelisted it a minute or so ago ;)
<pleia2> ok
<nhandler> pleia2: Whitelisting is necessary to a) avoid spam links and b) to inform the script about how to parse the blog to find the actual interview content
<pleia2> does it just ignore FCM?
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I don't know a nice way to handle that. I guess I could play around with pdf->text, but that is rather ugly
<nhandler> Alright, take 2 of running the script
<nhandler> Well, that failed
<pleia2> hmm, since I'm manually posting UW interviews, I guess they won't be added to "Latest Interview" and same for dpm's
<nhandler> That was part of the reason I brought up not having these sorts of things posted directly to the Fridge but rather on the interviewers' personal blogs
<pleia2> I see
#ubuntu-news 2011-02-05
<nhandler> pleia2: I finally got the annoying bug fixed (it didn't like how WP formatted the dashes). The script should be good on its new home now and running every hour. When s-fox adds the latest interview to the table on the wiki, it should show up on the fridge within the hour
 * nhandler goes to poke silverfox about it
<pleia2> nhandler: the latest one wasn't an ubuntu member interview, I was asking for future reference :)
<pleia2> (saw Joeb454's post about handing off the series)
<pleia2> how does the /interviews/ page work anyway? is there any way the UW and Translations posts could end up there (is it a special tag or something?)
<pleia2> er /interview
<nhandler> pleia2: It is just a static page (like the calendars). Like I said, the easiest way to handle this would be to post those other interviews on some other blog and put the URL on the wiki page. The other solution would be to add a link to the wiki pointing to the Fridge (but that will require adding a few weird exceptions to avoid some problems)
<pleia2> yeah, to avoid double postings
<nhandler> pleia2: Among other things
<nhandler> Don't let me forget to add s-fox's URL sometime tomorrow
<nhandler> I just updated the interviews wiki page. So sometime in the hour, it should show up on the fridge
<nhandler> Well, one of these days I'll get all the issues sorted out on the new server. The crontab was messed up, so I just ran the script by hand (and hpefully fixed cron for next time)
<pleia2> nhandler: re: debian release, I saw your note in -website, I think we might want to x-post the debian-announce about release when it comes
 * pleia2 waits impatiently
<pleia2> to fridge, I mean
<Joeb454> pleia2: re interviews - I'll mention it to s-fox :) I still intend to help out dpm with the LoCo ones
 * Joeb454 must email him about that
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-30
<pleia2> so... anyone around for summaries? we only have the one nlsthzn wrote
<Unit193> Bah, I'll actually say it here... You also want the IRC team meeting in? Was one this afternoon
<pleia2> nah, we don't typically include them
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> pleia2, I've got summaries to drop in as well this morning
<akgraner> I'll do all that once I get back from my appointment this morning
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; pleia2; or others willing to proof-read an English poem?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: not me, we're trying to get UWN out the door today, is the flavors section up to date?
<MrChrisDruif> Again, no ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, it's monday already O_O
 * MrChrisDruif lost track of days
<pleia2> yeah, we should get these done by Sunday
<pleia2> akgraner said she has a bunch of summaries written offline
<pleia2> I'm still sick :( not of much use today
<Unit193> Since you are sick (and I didn't do much), just pretend you did everything I did :D
<pleia2> Unit193: you helped! add your name to the bottom of the doc :)
<Unit193> It's already there, just under a different name
<pleia2> that's my name
<Unit193> :D
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, someone already did Lubuntu?
<pleia2> yeah, they've helpfully been sending to -news-team
<Silverlion> hey there...
<Silverlion> akgraner: ping
 * MrChrisDruif has also been forwarding to news
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Silverlion
<MrChrisDruif> Sup?
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif: nothing you already know ... i'd like to have a chat with amber
<bkerensa> akgraner: I'm back if you want to reschedule the UWN chat. Just let me know
<Silverlion> bkerensa: you got a min?
 * MrChrisDruif is the all-seeing-all-knowing entity ^_^
<Silverlion> mukware & lubuntu?
<bkerensa> Silverlion: Certainly
<bkerensa> yeah mukware e-mailed me oddly and asked me to write for them
<bkerensa> still not sure what they are
<Silverlion> bkerensa: gimme one email I'll share some info
<bkerensa> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Why are you doing this to me GDocs?
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: What has it done?
<bkerensa> :D
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; like NOT syncing...but a refresh of the page sorted that
<bkerensa> hmm odd
<MrChrisDruif> Or connecting...I dun know, but it's working again
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; do you happen to know if edubuntu had a meeting last week?
<bkerensa> Not sure I can check their agenda
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks
<MrChrisDruif> If you would, I would be grateful bkerensa =)
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: A quick look at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/25/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<bkerensa> suggests they did not
<bkerensa> They are supposed to have meetings every Wednesday at 1900 UTC
<bkerensa> I do see thought that someone on the Edubuntu team did meet with Ubuntu Foundations
<bkerensa> but it was not what appeared to be a Edubuntu meeting
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks bkerensa
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; pleia2; akgraner (when you return); good luck with the summaries, I'm off to bed
<akgraner> bkerensa, sorry - I broke my glasses had to run get an eye exam and some contacts
<akgraner> finishing up one thing for work then I'll finish UWN
<Silverlion> akgraner: hope everything ok?
<akgraner> yep - I fell asleep with them on, then I stepped on them :-/
<bkerensa> akgraner: Oh no worries :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, congrats on your new place
<akgraner> when do you move in?
<bkerensa> I'm moved in :) I just have to unpack and paint and buy matching drapes etc and yeah settle in :P
<bkerensa> Fix Pending
<bkerensa> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Get well soon akgraner ^_^
<akgraner> bkerensa, sounds exciting.
<bkerensa> akgraner: Yeah I joked about painting my office Aubergine
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> hehe  - yeah I joked about doing that to my old Kitchen - my family was thankful I didn't
#ubuntu-news 2012-01-31
<pleia2> akgraner: how are things going? need some help?
<dogfish> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> I covered the new Ubuntu BR SC blog last week - do we want to add it in again this week?
<akgraner> I'll take it from a different angle
<pleia2> akgraner: I forgot that we covered it last week, no need to again I think
<akgraner> ok - I'm almost finished
<akgraner> how are you feeling
<pleia2> still sick :( but no fever
<akgraner> no fever is a good thing
<akgraner> get some rest :-) and don't worry about any of this - we need you well and rested
 * pleia2 is actually attempting to work today, boss is at jury duty
<akgraner> oh wow
<akgraner> I hope you don't over do it
<pleia2> yeah, I'll take naps as I need them :)
<akgraner> pleia2, do you know any of the CM's at google
<pleia2> only Cat (does she count?)
<akgraner> yeah I know her :-) I was needing an introduction to Katherine Gramann
<pleia2> ah no, don't know her
<akgraner> guess I have to do this the old fashion way then
<pleia2> akgraner: ready for editorial review?
<pleia2> oh, not everything is moved over yet
<akgraner> almost - had to track down something for work
<akgraner> I'll ping in just a few
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<akgraner> :-)
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-01
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue250
<akgraner> Thanks everyone
<pleia2> thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> pleia2, you're welcome sorry for the delay in getting it published :-)
<Unit193> Wow, less people this round
<pleia2> indeed, I am going to blog again about our need for summary writers
<akgraner> Thanks Lyz, Maybe we should as Jono and Jorge to blog as well.  Thoughts?
<akgraner> pleia2, it's published everywhere now - updating the wiki and googledoc now
<pleia2> akgraner: maybe ask them to blog once we have our docs finished
<akgraner> nods
<pleia2> my post now will just be a simple "we need more summary writers"
<akgraner> ok thanks - I'll share it everywhere
<pleia2> cool
 * pleia2 runs off to pharmacy
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> I won't be able to help much next week - as I'll be at Linaro Connect for the week
<akgraner> Adding Unity 5.2 call for testing to the Fridge as well - but will schedule it to post in a couple hours
<pleia2> ok, I'm taking a break for a couple hours, I'll get my blog post out later
<bkerensa> akgraner: Nice UWN :)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=5683
<pleia2> blogged :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nlsthzn> pleia2, noted... congrats on 250 issues!!!
<bkerensa> pleia2: Congrats
<bkerensa> dholbach: When did you want to do the Hangout? I figured we could set a time and let Alex and Cody know?
<dholbach> sure - sometime your evening, my morning like last time?
<dholbach> it seemed to work for Alex too
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah... Cody usually goes to bed pretty early but he says he can swing like 11pm PST (My time too) I obviously stay up later :P
<bkerensa> dholbach: 11pm PST should be about 8am Germany
<bkerensa> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/convert_time_in_US-OR.aspx
<dholbach> yeah, I guess that'd be possible :)
<dholbach> how about Tuesday next week? (your Monday evening)
<dholbach> this week I'm a bit busy with all kinds of UDW stuff
<bkerensa> Tuesday Next Week sounds good
<dholbach> sweet, I'll pencil it in
<dholbach> will you mail the boys?
<bkerensa> do you have alex's e-mail?
<dholbach> one sec
<dholbach> (you should have it too ;-))
<dholbach> alex.s.vincent at gmail dot com
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> dholbach: So just to confirm 0700 UTC (11:00PM PST) Next Tuesday?
<pleia2> akgraner: I know you're really busy this week and not around much next, if you want I can handle all the edits for Fridge and UWN, I just need your feedback in the doc
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> yep will do that once I am off my call :-)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, ok I'm off my call now :-)  looking at the doc now - and THANK YOU! :-)
<nlsthzn> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<akgraner> pleia2, all comments are in - lots of +1's and Deletes :-)
<akgraner> Thank you again
<pleia2> akgraner: great, thank you!
<pleia2> I'm thinking maybe we add the ubuntu-news-team mailing list to the list of summary writers to email
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for the call for volunteers.
<nlsthzn> call to arms more like it :D
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> bkerensa, I have an appointment to night but should be back home by 6pm your time - would you have some time tonight
<akgraner> I'll get with pleia2 today to make sure I have the list of everything you'll need to install so you can run the scripts
<bkerensa> akgraner: 6pm PST works good for me
<akgraner> awesome
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> pleia2, what does bkerensa need to have installed before I walk him through the publishing process?
<akgraner> do we have a list somewhere (sorry if you told me)
<pleia2> I don't remember, I'd have to look back on irc logs
<pleia2> (can't right now, but I can try to later)
<akgraner> that's fine - :-)
<akgraner> I think I can screen share just to demo for now
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> it's mostly just python scripts though, and they error in a way that makes it pretty easy to figure out what's missing
<akgraner> bkerensa, you're familiar enough with python right? I wasn't so I needed help
<bkerensa> akgraner: Not familiar enough yet :P I'm not even halfway through the book I'm learning from
<bkerensa> I know bits and pieces :D
<pleia2> not python programming issues, just syadmin stuff - what modules are missing and you need to apt-get install
<bkerensa> pleia2 uhh yeah that shouldn't be a problem
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: sudo pip install module
<bkerensa> ?
<pleia2> no, they are all packaged for ubuntu
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> much easier then
<pleia2> don't install the ones from the python repos, I don't know that they'll work (different versions, etc)
<bkerensa> yeah
<akgraner> bkerensa, my daughter has to sing the National Anthem tonight at an ROTC event - but I should be back in time - if not it shouldn't be much past 1830 your time.
<bkerensa> akgraner: No worries :) We are doing Google Hangout right?
<akgraner> that's what I was thinking
<akgraner> that way I can show you my screen if I need too
<pleia2> working on the release post to fridge
<akgraner> thanks pleia2 Kate just pinged me
<pleia2> it's out
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2 :-)
<pleia2> sure thing, now back to work for real!
<akgraner> pleia2, I just learned you can at ! in front of a work that hotlinks and get the same effect as using ``
<akgraner> s/work/word
<pleia2> yeah, we decided to use `` rather than !
<pleia2> I think it's in our style guidelines
<pleia2> (I always used to use !)
<pleia2> only started using `` when I got to UWN :)
<akgraner> :-) I find pleasure in the smallest of things
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-03
<bkerensa> ugh
<bkerensa> I'm going to have to use my laptop on my couch when I video conference with akgraner :) I forgot my neighbor is doing band practice tonight
<bkerensa> so the wall near my office is loud :D
<pleia2> hehe, oops
<bkerensa> Every Thursday from 4pm to 8pm
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> at least the music is decent
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> akgraner: We can do it this weekend or next week if you cant make it tonight
<bkerensa> I have to go get dinner around 8pm and tomorrow I will be out for Ubuntu Oregon stuff
<pleia2> bkerensa: do you have any of the links? I can give you a quick tour of the resources if it would be helpful
<pleia2> I don't have a camera, but I can goog hangout with microphone
<bkerensa> sure let me move to the other room
<bkerensa> no I dont have any links
<pleia2> ok, I need to move to my desk too
<pleia2> alrighty, feel free to invite me to a goog hangout when you're ready, I don't know how to do these things ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: ok done
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<akgraner> bkerensa, sorry I just walked back in the door - I can doit now if you can
<pleia2> akgraner: wanna join us?
<akgraner> sure
<akgraner> where at
<pleia2> bkerensa: will goog hangout invite :)
<akgraner> ok cool
<akgraner> yep that will work
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/uwn
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/temp/250/
<akgraner> I have to reboot
<akgraner> brb
<akgraner> did you all finish'
<akgraner> bkerensa, pleia2 are you all still in the hangout
<bkerensa> akgraner: Nope we ended she gave me  good summary and I'm going to shadow her on Monday to start to see how you guys do it
<akgraner> ok cool
<bkerensa> pleia2: You know I know a lady who writes perl code for a living in fact she idles in #ubuntu-women and might be able to fix the script
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> sorry I don't know what's up with my audio
<bkerensa> akgraner: It happens to me too.... My mic sometimes doesnt work on G+ :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: cool
<akgraner> bkerensa, great :-) thanks for being willing to help - I'll be at connect on Monday but I'll try to write summaries on the plane for you all
<akgraner> pleia2, if everything is in Saturday - I'll pull a copy for offline and note which sections I am working on the googledoc
<bkerensa> I think wiki is going to be unfun
<akgraner> bkerensa, the wiki is the easy part :-)
<bkerensa> heh yeah if I can login
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> ahhh
<bkerensa> seems like everytime I try and login it gives me issues
<pleia2> it just takes a few tries ;)
<akgraner> bkerensa, we used to work off the wiki but there were too many edit conflicts
<pleia2> akgraner: thanks, feel free to take the weekend off if you want though, I know you have a crazy week ahead of you
<pleia2> I hope to have my new fleet of summary writers this weekend!
<akgraner> yay!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I hope so too
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you - UWN to me is like UW to you I think :-)  hope that makes sense to you
<pleia2> yeah :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm talking to the lady and she wants to know how the perl script is broken?
<akgraner> oh the one for wordpress
<bkerensa> pleia2: Which one was it?
<pleia2> the fridge one
<pleia2> fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl
<pleia2> I'd suggest trying it against some test wordpress instance
<bkerensa> pleia2: does it emit and error?
<bkerensa> a*
<akgraner> pleia2, before I forget - how hard would it be to add the planet tag  or a tag that says don't publish to the planet when checked oh a fridge story
<pleia2> akgraner: easy
<bkerensa> <hypodermia> bkerensa: welllllll any example of it misbehaving or breaking?
<akgraner> yeah we need to add one that when checked stories don't go to the fridge
<pleia2> akgraner: but it's actually the opposite, we'd have to put a plant tag on things (rather than exclude things)
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> the reason is the stories that david, daniel, and jorge post to those portals hit the planet
<pleia2> bkerensa: when we can get it to run, it would look like this: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/02/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-250/ but skip actually pulling in any of the links
<akgraner> then they post to the fridge and it hits the planet again
<pleia2> akgraner: *nod*
<akgraner> so to fix the back to back planet posting we need to add the tag back
<pleia2> it's actually a category we'd want to put them in
<pleia2> (rather than tag)
<akgraner> right sorry that's what I meant
<pleia2> so we just create a planet category, and when we want to send something to planet we select that one along with News or whatever
<pleia2> and update planet.ini to only pull from that category feed
<akgraner> right now everything automatically goes to the planet
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> we feed it the whole feed, instead of a specific category
<pleia2> bkerensa: so it would be like "In this Issue we cover:" then "The issue of The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:"
<akgraner> so I guess we need to put it back to the way it used to be - or have those other stories scheduled for 24 hours after the original hits the planet
<pleia2> skipping the whole point of the script, which is to get rid of the manual labor of pulling in all the links by hand :)
<pleia2> akgraner: I'd say go the route of having a planet category (I think 24 hrs later would still annoy people who are annoyed by duplicates)
<akgraner> works for me
<akgraner> :-) I'm easy
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> can you do that? and I'll let David and them know
<pleia2> yeah, I'll toss it on my todo list, no promises on timing
<akgraner> that's fine I'll just tell them it's being worked on
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> awesome, thanks
<pleia2> bkerensa: in a perfect world the script would only use perl modules we can get from ubuntu repositories because cpan makes mortals cry
<akgraner> bkerensa, even with that one script being broken it's still a lot easy than it used to be
<akgraner> less than 30 minutes to publish verses an hour+
<bkerensa> pleia2: <hypodermia> bkerensa: so okay like
<bkerensa> <hypodermia> the bad behavior is it isn't grabbing the links?
<akgraner> versus
<bkerensa> pleia2: Is it not grabbing links the only defect?
<pleia2> bkerensa: she's welcome to join us here :)
<bkerensa> ok
<pleia2> bkerensa: as far as I know, I haven't tried it myself since upgrading to oneiric, so it could be all kinds of broken
<bkerensa> there
<bkerensa> :D
<hypodermia> oh sup
<pleia2> WordPress::XMLRPC had to be pulled from cpan, which was awful :(
<pleia2> welcome hypodermia! thanks for helping
<akgraner> hypodermia, thank you!
<hypodermia> sure, i'm not planning to spend long, i'm just kinda curious what the broken behavior is. i unfortunately don't have a perl interpreter in my head.
<hypodermia> maybe that is fortunate.
<pleia2> I haven't actually run any kind of debugging tests or anything against it, fixing this script tends to be at the bottom of my priorities pile (I am not great at perl, so it would take me forever)
<pleia2> haha
<hypodermia> uh-huh
<pleia2> oh, I don't remember if it gives an error
<hypodermia> so is something wrong with it?
<pleia2> yeah, it should create a post that looks like this: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/02/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-250/
<pleia2> but it doesn't actually post any of the bullet point links
<pleia2> it used to, but one day it just stopped working
<hypodermia> like, it skips them altogether?
<pleia2> yep
<hypodermia> hokay.
<hypodermia> just a sec...
<pleia2> I can toss up a test wordpress install if you need
<hypodermia> pleia2: i'm just kinda looking at these regexes
 * pleia2 nods
<hypodermia> my($inthisissue)=$rawuwn=~m/== In This Issue ==.*?( \*.*?And much more!)/is;
<hypodermia> this is line 38
<hypodermia> this bit grabs anything between the header and the last bullet point
<hypodermia> but the last bullet point there has 'much' twice
<hypodermia> so it could be failing to match
<pleia2> ah, interesting
<hypodermia> i hope i won't offend anybody by saying this is a rather janky script.
<pleia2> not at all :)
<pleia2> I think we're all sysadmins who worked on it, you know how we are
<hypodermia> hahaha yeah.
<hypodermia> this raw output from the UWN looks kinda mediawiki-ish, for which i bet there is already a parser. using a regex is fraught with fragility in just this way
<pleia2> it's moinmoin
<hypodermia> well here ya go
<hypodermia> there*
<pleia2> and yeah, scraping it like this is a total hack
<pleia2> even when working the script was buggy with non alpha-numeric characters
<hypodermia> yeah it looks like the author tried to make it utf8 but didn't really know much about unicode in perl.
<pleia2> ok, well this gives me some thing to look into, thank you :)
<hypodermia> have fun
<hypodermia> i'mma idle now
<pleia2> I should toss up a testing environment and do some tests
<hypodermia> yeah i was gonna pull this down and run it (to print instead of post to a wordpress) but i'm too out of it to be bothered at this moment
<hypodermia> pleia2: i was able to run it pretty easily, and the error i pointed out fixed the problem.
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> thank you!
<pleia2> such a small thing, argh regexes
<hypodermia> yup. there's another line that the 'much' should be doubled to be complete.
<hypodermia> lol
<hypodermia> yeah, using regular expressions for this is awful.
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> good morning indeed
<pleia2> my sleeper is broken :(
<pleia2> I should be tired!
<scott_ev_> anyone awake here?
<scott_ev_> oh well, time to go AFK and, possibly, sleep for a change
<nlsthzn> Ping for any of the news team that might be awake now... can I start with some of the summaries or is it better to wait until they have been sorted cleaned up a bit?
<Silverlion> bkerensa ping (interviews)
<akgraner> nlsthzn, go ahead and start
<akgraner> you don't have to wait until Sunday - the sooner people start the better  - unless it's a heavy news week we usually don't cut much
<nlsthzn> akgraner: k, cool... I will be giving it some attention later tonight and early tomorrow :)
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> welcome scott_ev_!
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; it's summary time again I presume?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: you can do summaries now if you want, I'll send out the formal announcement tomorrow :)
 * MrChrisDruif should read on how pleia2 && akgraner write their summaries, for less correcting work later on
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, did you already update the xubuntu meeting minutes pleia2 ?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yep
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; the link you get when clicking on any of the content pane's headers is awfully long
<pleia2> hm?
<pleia2> what links on what content pane?
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, never mind...I see the issue
<MrChrisDruif> I think..
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, very awkward indeed
<pleia2> I have no idea what you're talking about
<MrChrisDruif> I see what my issue is. When I open the "current" version ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Current ) it redirects to the current version, but that is also put into the link (e.g. #250: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue250?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter%2FCurrent )
<pleia2> yeah, that's how the wiki works
<MrChrisDruif> When I then click in any of the links in the content pane, it also puts that "?action=show&redirect=UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter%2FCurrent" in there ^_^
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> /Current is really a convinence url, I think most people actually go to the Issue250 page directly
<MrChrisDruif> Why do we have two links anyway? The "redirect" to the current and a direct to the current?
<pleia2> so people can always go to /Current and be directed to the new one
<MrChrisDruif> Is it for bookmarking?
<pleia2> it's just an easy URL
<pleia2> I don't use bookmarks, I don't know how people use them :)
<MrChrisDruif> Me neither, I use tabs ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I rarely use bookmarks
<MrChrisDruif> Seldom would be a better word
 * MrChrisDruif just summarized your call for help pleia2 ^_^
<pleia2> thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, so you don't have to summarize your own link ^_^ just review the summary of it ;-)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, pleia2 I'm out of meetings now - can I help with anything
<akgraner> or answer any questions etc
<MrChrisDruif> Answers have been answered akgraner ^_^
<akgraner> alrighty
<akgraner> just thought I'd ask before I move on to something else :-)
<MrChrisDruif> I've made a few summaries already, more can be written and mine can be reviewed akgraner
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> Ok we can't add personal commentary to the summaries :-)
<akgraner> we have to be objective and just summarize without adding personal sentiments to the summaries  (I need to write this stuff down somewhere)
<bkerensa> Hmm?
<akgraner> we can't use terns like tells us - as none of these articles were written exclusively for UWN
<akgraner> terms
<akgraner> we can't use only first names as most readers are not on an informal basis with our developers
<akgraner> unfortunately it's not op-ed unfortunately :-/
<akgraner> ok take out one of those unfortunately
<akgraner> Hey if someone wants to pull the development team meetings from last week please do - I haven't had time to go chase them down so I have just been leaving them out
<akgraner> pleia2, who wrote the Developer Week Summaries?
<akgraner> was that dholbach
<akgraner> ok I'll give him credit until I find out differently :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: dholbach is the one who posted them to the ubuntuclassroom blog, yeah :)
 * MrChrisDruif sees rewrites of the summaries and sees he's inapt at making them ^_^
<akgraner> does that make sense - and you'll get the hang of it :-)
<pleia2> (I assume he wrote them)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, no you're fine - it just takes practice
<akgraner> you should have seen mine 3+ years ago
<pleia2> akgraner: I was wondering about the dev team meetings lately, I'll go find them
<akgraner> yeah - the teams changed names and they added new ones etc
<akgraner> and they are called something else now - I have it on that drafts team page
<pleia2> I'll do the best I can and we can add more new ones as we find them
<akgraner> I'll clean that section up on the gdoc right quick
<akgraner> It's hard to fit the urge to add our excitement to things or add things we know personally that the author doesn't say - it's natural to want to do those things - you'll get it :-)
 * MrChrisDruif fantasizes about akgraner's summaries of 3+ yrs ago....^_^
<akgraner> oh you would be amused
<akgraner> I'll see if I can dig some up
<akgraner> I kept a copy so I could see what changes were made to my summaries in an effort to learn :-) (I know I am weird)
<akgraner> oh it is so sad when I can't find my own gdoc - and what gmail account I added it to  - so sad
<akgraner> pleia2, list and header are updated on gdoc
<akgraner> they are now Ubuntu Engineering Teams :-/
<bkerensa> akgraner: dholbach did all the summaries this issue... I just did the interview of the week
<bkerensa> In fact I need to start on next weeks
<bkerensa> :(
<akgraner> bkerensa, :-) no worries - it happens
<bkerensa> Its Friday... I just want hot soup and rest
<akgraner> I know the feeling
<akgraner> but I feel like I am in a bad Seinfeld episode and all I am hearing is "No soup for you!"
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Well luckily I am having soup tonight... We having Pho at the Ubuntu Hour but apparently I'm also invited to go out for a beer which is in another part of the city :P not sure if I will do the latter
 * MrChrisDruif has to work tomorrow =(
<MrChrisDruif> And Sunday also =(
<akgraner> I wanna live in CA
<MrChrisDruif> I can't wait till I get a "normal" job again
<akgraner> normal is just a setting on my dryer :-)
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; I mean a job with normal working hours, not shifts which can also be set in the weekend (8-17 job or something)
<MrChrisDruif> Monday -> Friday
<scott_ev_> akgraner, pleia2 - I'm going to start helping in a few days for next issue.  I'm feeling pretty sick today.
<bkerensa> normal on my dryer does not seem to work =/ literally spent almost 1 hr 45m trying to dry a load of clothes
<bkerensa> :P
<akgraner> scott_ev_, thanks - feel better first
<scott_ev_> otay,  I thought you'd understand
<akgraner> totally
<MrChrisDruif> scott_ev_; it's alright! Get better first, only help when you can (I do too)
<MrChrisDruif> I've done another one, I hope it's more up to par akgraner ^_^
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> Multi-monitor one?  If so looks great!
<akgraner> I might say and "showcases the prototype that was made."
<akgraner> but it looks good
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it was the multi-monitor one
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, I'll be off now. Off to my own home and bed. Gotta rise and shine early tomorrow morning
<akgraner> heading out for a while  - ping me if you need me.
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-04
<pleia2> summary time! :)
 * holstein is at the LUG meeting :) ...i should have time this evening to knock a few out!
<pleia2> a lug meeting on a saturday? oh boy
<pleia2> I go sleepies on saturdays
<pleia2> maybe go to the zoo
<holstein> hehe
<akgraner> holstein, how many people are there this week
<akgraner> sorry I am missing it
<pleia2> hey akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, hey
<pleia2> flying yet?
<akgraner> nope tomorrow - heading to CLT tonight so I don't have to get up at 3am
<akgraner> I'll be in SFO at 12:35 tomorrow
<pleia2> yay :)
<akgraner> I thought I would work on some summaries on the plane - I'll copy over the whole google doc and see what I can get done b/c I won't be able to help at all on Monday
<pleia2> we have 3 people actively working on it right now :) yay new people
<akgraner> yay - I love our volunteers
<akgraner> it is so much easier to edit summaries than write them from scratch :-)
<pleia2> yep
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for writing that blog post
<MrChrisDruif> Actively? =P Me?
<akgraner> yay! :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Not me, not now anyway ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Almost shutting down the laptop to go home and off to bed
<pleia2> well, see you tomorrow :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep
<akgraner> need to figure out how I am going to get there, but that's the easy stuff
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> I think cjohnston is cabbing it over, but a few of us are driving too so we can pick people up if needed
<pleia2> I think you have my number if you need to call
<akgraner> will do - I'm really excited to see everyone - thanks for arranging that
<pleia2> sure thing :)
<holstein> akgraner: maybe 14?
<holstein> not 20 but close
<holstein> a few in and out
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-05
<pleia2> we're doing pretty well on summaries, but we still have several to do
<pleia2> looks like we need a dozen or so
<scott_ev_> pleia2: I will be ready to go for next release.  can you email me any info I may need to get started?  I'll try to be available here but I spend my days focused on the stock market as I'm a trader.  That means that I pay very little attention to IRC.  I may be able to change that by adding another monitor
<pleia2> scott_ev_: oops, I completely forgot to add you to the list of people we email each week for summaries, let me forward you what I sent to everyone else
<pleia2> and add you to the list now so you'll get a "we are doing summaries now!" email next saturday :)
<scott_ev_> nice.  is there work that can be done during the week so everything doesn't come down to crunch time?
<pleia2> we mostly just collect links all week, you can open the document and view it throughout the week to see what we've added, but on friday/saturday morning we delete some links so typically don't ask people to write summaries until we've done that in case we have to delete a link where someone already wrote a summary
<pleia2> doc link: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<scott_ev_> ah, understood. Saturday is OK since the markets are closed
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> oh actually, I did include you on the email list
<pleia2> "UWN Summaries for upcoming Issue 251" email sent yesterday, did you receive?
<scott_ev_> ah, it may be there, I may not have noticed.  I have many many mail boxes set up
<scott_ev_> I'd imagine it got here just fine but it seems that I fat thumbed it and deleted...please fwd again to verify
<scott_ev_> ah, I got it
<pleia2> :)
<scott_ev_> OK, I need to get going - setting up a couple of CentOS LAMP serverrs.  UHGG...I detest CentOS; it's like working with an old man with alzheimers only he just keeps on working and won't die
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-28
 * pleia2 sighs
<pleia2> there were a couple really short summaries so I asked the other summary writers to pitch in, but someone just added a note asking the original person to do it (they're probably long gone) or else saying the editors would do it :\
<pleia2> which means now I have to do it...
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: already done?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: nope
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check if I can do those
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: if you could help that would be great, first two planet posts
<pleia2> er, 2nd and 3rd
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, checking now
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: are those better?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: you're my hero :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: be sure to add your name to credits if you want credit ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries
<JoseeAntonioR> just let me know if there's something I can help with, school starting in more than a month so I've still got time
<pleia2> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> also, done the webupd8 summary
<pleia2> I hadn't gotten that far in the doc, thank you :)
<pleia2> wow, I am so tired
<pleia2> trying to get through this, stats may have to wait until tomorrow though
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: would you prefer if I do the moving and email the editors?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: want to start moving articles? I'm doing the once through of editing, on Blogosphere now :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, /me starts
<pleia2> ergh, didn't realize unity reboot was a ppa, I don't like it
<pleia2> pulling this article
<pleia2> it scares me :)
<JoseeAntonioR> lol ,ok
<pleia2> sorry
<pleia2> ok, my editing once through is done, feel free to move everything over :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: we should tell link collectors to add spaces between === and the title
<pleia2> I do, but it's hard to explain why that's important
<pleia2> they forget :\
<JoseeAntonioR> np then
<JoseeAntonioR> pulling stats...
<JoseeAntonioR> do we still have translations updates?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: no :( they're all wrong
<pleia2> just deleting that section for now until we can get something that's accurate
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :(
<pleia2> the current script does all of launchpad or something crazy, not accurate
<JoseeAntonioR> and I'm having a little prob with brainstorm
<pleia2> what's the trouble?
<JoseeAntonioR> it only lists one popular idea for the week
<pleia2> yeah, that happens
<pleia2> we haven't had 5 in weeks
<pleia2> just change the title to "top brainstorm idea" or something
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I'll do that now
<JoseeAntonioR> for hardy updates I have none, I'm putting ' * None for the week'
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: yep, thanks!
<pleia2> \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> and email sent to editors
<JoseeAntonioR> we're done for today, now go and have some rest :)
<pleia2> indeed!
 * pleia2 hugs
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs back
<Unit193> In theory it's alright.
<Unit193> Linkwise that is.
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue301
<Unit193> All failing links are expected, still good.
<pleia2> I really need a "Unit193: please check links" step so it doesn't always happen *after* we publish
<Unit193> Well, typically if I see a wiki link, I check it. :P  Also:  [00:16:13] < Unit193> In theory it's alright.
<Unit193> [00:16:21] < Unit193> Linkwise that is.
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<notgary> Does anyone here know how I can have a regular event added to the Fridge Calendar (http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/)?
<holstein> notgary: regular?
<notgary> holstein, I've got it figured out now.
<holstein> cheers!
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, working on a fridge x-post about the hackfest tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> post submitted for review - please take a look at it
<pleia2> added some line breaks so it wasn't so smooshed, but otherwise looked good and published :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-02
<pleia2> ok, issue sent off to summary writers
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: want me to take care of stats and moving tomorrow?
<Unit193> pleia2: Going to highlight by chance?
<pleia2> Unit193: highlight?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I can probably take care of it :) I'll let you know if I need help once I've finished reviewing
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<Unit193> When everything is moved to wiki.  Going out to clear the drive now.
<Silverlion> hi there!
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-27
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-01-28
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 352 for the week January 20 - 26, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue352
<jose> working on raring EOL announcement
<holstein> :/
<jose> holstein: you still on raring?
<holstein> jose: im using one spin that has it as a base
<holstein> not a big deal, but im wondering how bad its going to break
<jose> published
<jose> holstein: just not getting updates anymore
<jose> I'd recommend moving onto saucy>trusty, as it'll be an LTS
<holstein> yup.. thats the plan
<holstein> i have a bunch of dead/dying ppa's anyways
<pleia2> jose: thanks for posting the announcement :)
<jose> sure, always :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-01
<pleia2> most of our planet articles this week are... people arguing about what planet articles should be, fail :)
<pleia2> anyway, shipped off to summary writers
<pleia2> and condensed all those posts into a single spot because it's too much
<jose> :P
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-02
<gonyere> lol
<gonyere> pleia2 - summaries done :)
<gonyere> I just made a pretty big edit to the summary of Michael Larabel's article on Phoronix, including a link to the rebuttal/correction/contradiction from Jono on Google+, along with a slew of other minor grammatical edits to other summaries :)
<pleia2> gonyere: nice!
<gonyere> :)
<pleia2> good catch, I might do a few more edits, have to think about how we should handle this sort of thing
<gonyere> yeah, I was scanning through the summaries just as I was catching up on google+ and reading Jono's post :)
<gonyere> should we perhaps link to the actual mailing list discussion?
<pleia2> Phoronix links to the original thread, so I think that's ok, and jono's description is good for normal people I think
<pleia2> I think that's better, less adversarial :)
<gonyere> yeah
<pleia2> I used "would" instead of "will" because it's all speculative at this point ("may" could be used here too)
<pleia2> s/may/might
<gonyere> gotcha
<Unit193> (This is the file manager thing?)
<pleia2> yeah
<gonyere> yeah
<pleia2> doh, our askubuntu script is totally b0rked
<pleia2> I'll drop oli an email
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check when you have a moment? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue353
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-26
<pleia2> sent off to editors, Unit193 link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue401
 * pleia2 crawls back under rock
<PaulW2U> Editorial review done. Some very good summaries from imnichol.
<pleia2> that's great to hear
<pleia2> tsk, who publishes articles on Sunday, adding http://thevarguy.com/ubuntu/012515/intels-education-content-access-point-schools-runs-ubuntu to 401
<Unit193> Oh forgot to report back that it was alright.
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-27
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 401 for the week January 19 - 25, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue401
<pleia2> jose: think you can handle next weekend? I'll be at fosdem, trying to take it easy on trips because I always try to do too much :)
<jose> pleia2: sure thing!
<pleia2> aw, I didn't see this earlier https://twitter.com/silbs/status/557472188539105280
<pleia2> yay us :)
<imnichol> Woooo.  Swooped in to get some of the credit :D
<imnichol> That was the first issue that I helped with
<PaulW2U> I got http://bit.ly/1CKGg7n after my first week. Nice.
 * wxl is sad his recent blogs didn't get in the news (despite being syndicated to planet)
<pleia2> wxl: such as?
<pleia2> and anyone can add to the google doc :)
<wxl> yeah i've been busy
<wxl> i just figured they would automagically get picked up on
<wxl> this one http://polka.bike/blog/input-woes and this one http://polka.bike/blog/down-with-markup
<wxl> and maybe this one http://polka.bike/blog/reddit-sprite-css-magic/
<pleia2> hm, they don't look like Ubuntu news
<pleia2> we only include a small subset of planet posts that are Ubuntu news-y
<wxl> well they all relate to ubuntu in some way or another
<wxl> i see
<pleia2> we can't include all planet posts (people who want them all just subscribe to planet directly), we go through them and select ones that are news and we believe are of interest to newsletter readers
<wxl> i've had some other ones that weren't news about ubuntu pop in there
<wxl> oh well, it's fine
<pleia2> but please, add it and let us know if you feel it should be included, we're not perfect either ;)
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> the one on input basically explained in an easy, readable way, how input works in linux through both the kernel and the gui
<wxl> i spent a long time trying to figure out this mystery and thought someone would appreciate it
<pleia2> yeah, we don't typically include how-tos unless they're related to new tech (like IoT tech)
<wxl> the markup one is basically an explanation for why i hate moinmoin
<pleia2> how-tos would expand the scope of the newsletter a lot
<wxl> and why it's not really appropriate for ubuntu
<wxl> neither are howtos
<wxl> the reddit one is.
<pleia2> ok
<wxl> again, i'm not mad. i understand better why now :)
<pleia2> it's still not very clear to me that you are trying to argue for Ubuntu to get rid of the wiki :\ but reading it that way now I can interpret it that way
<pleia2> I thought it was a more general musing about markup things
<wxl> well, it's more of an argument about getting rid of moinmoin's ridiculous markup
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-28
<wxl> btw just fyi, not complaining, pleia2. thanks for all you do XD
<pleia2> wxl: thanks, no worries :) feel free to chat with us anytime
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-30
<ahoneybun> pleia2, I'm going to be working with a local computer store to install Xubuntu or Lubuntu on a few computers and sell them
<wxl> ahoneybun: oooh if you do that with Lubuntu, we (I speak for the whole Lubuntu team) want to know! and want pictures! :)
<ahoneybun> wxl, depends on the specs of the computer
<ahoneybun> lubuntu has begin to look really pretty btw
<wxl> ahoneybun: furthermore, if you need help, let me know.
<wxl> aw thx though that's all rafaellaguna's doing :)
<ahoneybun> wxl, tbh I was wondering about stickers to let people know they are running it lol
<wxl> ahoneybun: that's not a bad idea. i know unixstickers.com has some. the "powered by lubuntu" ones. we don't have anything else fancier, but i was recently thinking that would be a wise idea to create a sticker pack like xubuntu has.
<ahoneybun> wxl, the xubuntu ones are pretty slick
<ahoneybun> I have some old Linux Mint ones from unixstickers
<ahoneybun> I put them on the pcs i sold with it on it
<ahoneybun> wxl, http://www.unixstickers.com/stickers/linux_os_distribution_stickers/lubuntu-os-linux-badge-sticker
<ahoneybun> jose, need help with the newsletter?
<jose> ahoneybun: I will be sending out the summary writers email in a bit
<ahoneybun> ok cool
#ubuntu-news 2015-01-31
<jose> email sent to summary writers
<ahoneybun> got it jose
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - 14 done, 12 to do
<ahoneybun> wxl, are there any OEM images of lubuntu or any ubuntu distro?
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-01
<PaulW2U> five summaries left it anyone wants them :)
<PaulW2U> jose: summaries now done - all ready for you to transfer to the wiki
<jose> PaulW2U: thanks :) I'm gonna take a look at it in a while
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-01
<pleia2> still need the blogosphere ones done, I'll bulletpoint after doing the rest of the prep if no one is available to work on them
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll take a look but I'm in and out so no guarantee.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I'll just bullet point them, no sense in doing just a couple and I'd like to get this sent off
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright then :)
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue452
<pleia2> sent to editors, back to conference for me
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<PaulW2U> editorial
<PaulW2U> review done  :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-02
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks to for the review
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 452 for the week January 25 - 31, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue452
<Unit193> Still validates.
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-04
<PaulW2U> http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet looks like will be an interesting source of news
<PaulW2U> pleia2: yet another newsletter sub-section?  ;)
<pleia2> tablet!
<pleia2> I think we'll put phone and tablet into the same section (same OS)
<pleia2> but definitely a "general news" headline for all the tablet news this week
<pleia2> there, reorged a bit to do that
<PaulW2U> congrats tsimonq2 - I'll add you to the prep doc when the membership board email arrives
<tsimonq2> thanks PaulW2U :D
<wxl> email sent PaulW2U
<PaulW2U> wxl: thanks
<wxl> np. thank you!
<wxl> oh and that's on behalf of the "Membership Council" hahahahah
<PaulW2U> I didn't want to say :)
<wxl> there i said it
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-05
<pleia2> tsimonq2: congrats :)
<MooDoo> tsimonq2: did you get it?
<tsimonq2> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> I sent off the summary writers email early this week, since I have to airplane for many hours soon
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-06
<pleia2> jose: can you write a summary for "¡1 Año con Ubuntu Phone!" ?
<pleia2> under "Ubuntu Phone News"
<jose> pleia2: in English or Spanish?
<pleia2> jose: write summary in english, then end with "this article is in spanish" :)
<pleia2> it seems like a nice article to include, but I can't read it!
<jose> hehe, let's see :)
<jose> hmm, phone is messing up with me. I'll check in a bit.
 * pleia2 another airplane
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-07
<teward> so, if all I did is edit the UWN to add a mini summary of my one blog post which got picked up as it was on Planet, should I add myself to the contributors list or leave myself off?
<teward> (thanks, tsimonq2, for the poke regarding my blog item getting picked up in the UWN)
<tsimonq2> teward: I'd say yes because it still is contributing to the document, less for others to have to do :)
<teward> done :P
<teward> thanks
<teward> if it's otherwise a "no" edit me out
 * teward goes back to poking packages
 * PaulW2U_ counts 18 summaries still needing writing
<pleia2> it's a big issue, we'll skip blogosphere summaries again
<pleia2> jose: think you can pitch in with the article that's in spanish?
<pleia2> so, still 11 summaries needed (incl the one in spanish) if anyone has some time today
<jose> pleia2: ok, all set. got home yesterday after midnight and just opened my PC. phone didn't want to open the doc, but we're all set!
<pleia2> jose: busy busy :)
<pleia2> thank you
<jose> np, will see if I can write something else before a friend comes over here
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-30
<pleia2> added a kubuntu article from the planet to the doc
 * pleia2 checks mailing list for stragglers
<pleia2> wow, I have no focus tonight
<pleia2> s/tonight/today
<jose> pleia2: gotcha!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> jose: settling in at home ok?
<jose> mostly, yep! jet lag was hitting me for the past couple days, but apart from that it's all good
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> PaulW2U, jose - I've sent you the UWN quiz google doc that I prepared with bored2sleep, can you have a look over it? Once I get thumbs up, I'll put it up on the fridge and we can include it in issue 497 (originally aimed at 498, but might as well do it sooner)
<jose> taking a look now!
<jose> looks good to me!
<jose> actually, there is a 'points' feature on gforms
<pleia2> what do they do?
<pleia2> is that the "turn this into a quiz" thing?
<jose> well, it's a 'quiz' feature
<jose> yeah
<jose> so it grades it after they're done
<jose> and they know how many points they got
<pleia2> there are too many free-form things
<jose> ah, np then
<jose> but looks good
<pleia2> thanks for taking a look
<jose> np!
<jose> it's just crazy that uwn has been going for almost 10 years
<pleia2> over 10 years!
<pleia2> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter - Issue #1 for the week of May 28 2006 - June 3 2006
<jose> oh! right, some of the issues are double/triple weeks!
<pleia2> and we went on hiatus for about 6 months when akgraner stepped down
<jose> it's a lot of time
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> nhandler and I came in after that, he cleaned up a ton of scripts and we got release time down from 2+ hours to about 30 minutes
<pleia2> also took out some of the sections that were time-consuming and less valuable
<jose> when I came in, releasing was just simple and smooth
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> editors before me had a lot to do, it's really no wonder they didn't last years like I have
<pleia2> ...but I do still have some work to do
 * pleia2 preps for editors now
<nhandler> Yeah, UWN took a TON of time back in the day. We had people assigned to individual sections because each section was quite time consuming and very much a manual process.
<pleia2> o/ nhandler
<jose> ohai!
<Unit193> "But we replaced those people with a few scripts, and done" :>
<pleia2> ^ true story
<jose> we only brought you in because you're a bot
<pleia2> link checkers are important
<nhandler> Yes they are. It is quite embarrassing sending out a big email with broken links
<jose> no comments on that one
<jose> yes, we do need link checkers
<jose> in the meanwhile, my 8.5GB download which was at around 2.5GB just cancelled itself
<Unit193> nhandler: Could be worse, I saw a bad story about that in #irssi, involving someone not paying attention to what link he pasted. :3
<jose> OOOOOH I REMEMBER THAT EMAIL
<jose> and it got stuck on mailing list archives!
<Unit193> Yeeeeep.
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue496
<pleia2> and I've sent it off to the editors
<Unit193> No detected broken link.
<pleia2> thank you, sir
<Unit193> You are truly welcome, madam.
<PaulW2U> pleia2: re quiz, two points to raise, will do so by email
<PaulW2U> will do review after 2100 UTC
<pleia2> PaulW2U: great, thanks for having a look :)
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-31
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 496 for the week January 23 - 29, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue496
<pleia2> thanks everyone
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-03
<pleia2> jose: feel free to add more people to the quotes list ;) I am so detatched... community members would be good too
<jose> pleia2: yep! I need to update it with the replies I've already gotten. Have a couple more in mind :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> finishing blog post now that will collect more from the community via fridge/planet, and have our quiz...
<pleia2> \o/
 * pleia2 seeks lunch
<jose> Mark and Jane got back to us already
<jose> Marius from Softpedia is thinking on what to write
<pleia2> great
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-04
<guiverc_t> are answers, or why.like.uwn responses available for me to read somewhere?
<wxl> guiverc_t: huh?
<PaulW2U> guiverc_t: as far as I know only me and pleia2_ have the answers  :)
<PaulW2U> I have them as I wrote the questions
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-05
<guiverc_t> :) thanks paul; (sorry wxl for confusion);  would like to see them sometime (realize its still very early regards responses)
<guiverc_t> update_postscript: i'm not interested not in quiz answers; more the "appreciate .. tell them" responses...
<guiverc> (i can't read... "suitable responses will be shared..") - sorry
<guiverc> forgive my ignorance; but what is HWE stack?  (hardware ??)
<pleia2> hardware enablement stack
<pleia2> makes new hardware work on old releases
<pleia2> so you have HWE updates for 12.04, etc
<pleia2> err
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> the stack includes a kernel and whatever supporting stuff it needs (usually drivers)
<guiverc_t> thanks pleia2 :)
<PaulW2U> unless anything gets released before midnight UTC all summaries now completed
<pleia2> thanks everyone
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-28
<guiverc> Bashing-om, did a complete read-thru & looks great to me.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wow .. Well, I guess I did better than I expected ..:P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux File Search Tool ‘Catfish’ Just Got Even Faster @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137925 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 66 Will Use CSD By Default on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137950 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Raspberry Pi’s New Compute Module 3+ is 10x Faster, Just as Cheap @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137956 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Raspberry Pi Compute Module 3+ Launches for the Tiny Linux Computers from $25 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspberry-pi-compute-module-3-plus-launches-for-the-tiny-linux-computers-from-25-524718.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Flatpak 1.2 Linux App Sandboxing Framework Released with Various Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/flatpak-1-2-linux-app-sandboxing-format-released-with-various-improvements-524719.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox 6.0.4 Is Out with Initial Support for Linux Kernel 5.0, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-0-4-released-with-initial-support-for-linux-kernel-5-0-bug-fixes-524720.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP"- target time to publish 21:00 GMT.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based DebEX OS Now Shipping with Linux Kernel 5.0 and Budgie Desktop 10.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-debex-os-now-shipping-with-linux-kernel-5-0-and-budgie-desktop-10-4-524725.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Mimicry: Use It To Be a Better Leader @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/01/28/mimicry-leadership/
<Bashing-om> Aaanndddd .. M/L is away .. and forum post done .. doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Redirects done ,, pending is the solcial media postings.
<guiverc> Bashing-om or Wild_Man - want me to publish #563 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: You please, as I have not seen hide nor tail of Wild_Man :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-563/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Bots confirm :)
<guiverc> g+, tweet even fb now done (my usual mewe additional also)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good man .. and SlidingHorn has done reddit :) I wipe Gdoc soonest .. and we do-it again :P
<Wild_Man> i just got home
<Wild_Man> I emailed you Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om and guiverc , apologies I arrived to late
<guiverc> no need to apologize Wild_Man
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I look at my inbox :P Gimme a bit kinda busy with support and other things right now .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 563 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-563/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no need to worry about the email it is not important
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K - On my catchup list :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-29
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 563 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/01/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-563/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Marcin Juszkiewicz: Upgraded system on my server @ https://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2019/01/29/upgraded-system-on-my-server/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 18 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-18/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Firefox 65 Enhances Security on Linux via Stronger "Stack Smashing" Protection @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-65-enhances-security-on-linux-via-stronger-stack-smashing-protection-524739.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Update for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS to Patch 11 Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-update-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-patch-11-flaws-524740.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 65 Released with Major Security Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137990 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kodi 18 "Leia" Released with Support for Gaming Emulators, DRM Support, and More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kodi-18-leia-released-with-support-for-gaming-emulators-drm-support-and-more-524742.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.2 Slated for Release on February 7, Will Introduce a New Tabbed UI @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-slated-for-release-on-february-7-will-introduce-a-new-tabbed-ui-524743.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails 3.12 Anonymous OS Is Out with Linux 4.19, Tor Browser 8.0.5, and USB Image @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-3-12-anonymous-os-is-out-with-linux-4-19-tor-browser-8-0-5-and-usb-image-524744.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Refreshes Their "Darter Pro" Linux Laptop to Offer Better Battery Life @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-refreshes-their-darter-pro-linux-laptop-to-offer-better-battery-life-524746.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Thunderbird 60.5.0 Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-thunderbird-60-5-0-now-available-for-download-524755.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mozilla Thunderbird 60.5 is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137994 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Snapcraft 3.1 Snap Creator Tool with Various Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-snapcraft-3-1-snap-creator-tool-with-various-improvements-524761.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Alpine Linux 3.9 Released with ARMv7 Support, Switches from LibreSSL to OpenSSL @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/alpine-linux-3-9-released-with-armv7-support-switches-from-libressl-to-openssl-524762.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kodi 18 Released with Major New Features: Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138023 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Slax Linux 9.7 Improves Compatibility with New USB Devices, Is Now Even Smaller @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/slax-linux-9-7-improves-compatibility-with-new-usb-devices-is-now-even-smaller-524763.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Firefox 66 to Offer Better Compatibility with GNOME Desktop, Improve Scrolling @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-66-to-offer-better-compatibility-with-gnome-desktop-improve-scrolling-524764.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Chicken McNuggets @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2019/01/30/chicken-mcnuggets/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Screencaster App Promises WiFi Display (Miracast) Support in GNOME Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-screencaster-app-promises-wifi-display-miracast-support-in-gnome-desktop-524765.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik did you receive an email about "PPU privileges to "cloud-init" and "curtin".Congratulations, Ryan !"? that goes "Welcome New Members and Developers" correct?
<Wild_Man> Part of the Ubuntu server team
<krytarik> Haven't looked yet, but yes that'd be it.
<Wild_Man> Okay, Thanks! I do not see a link to an official announcement, not sure if I am missing it
<krytarik> Well, I guess it's also on the ubuntu-devel ML - then use that as the link.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> This one ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com?
<Wild_Man> I quoted the announcement, if it needs changes someone can do it later, for now it is a place holder anyway
#ubuntu-news 2019-01-31
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Pinebook Pro Linux Laptop Coming This Year Priced $199 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138044 (by Joey Sneddon)
<krytarik> Wild_Man: The Chad Smith entry here is how we've done it the last time: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue541#Welcome_New_Members_and_Developers
<Wild_Man> krytarik, Done, Thanks!
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: $79 PineTab: The First Real Linux Tablet? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138046 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Scott Kitterman: Rise and fall of libclamav @ https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2019/01/31/rise-and-fall-of-libclamav/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-01) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/01/31/free-software-activities-2019-01/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint Devs Work on Splitting Cinnamon into Multiple Processes, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-devs-work-on-splitting-cinnamon-into-multiple-processes-new-artwork-524781.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Shell is Getting a Major Speed Boost @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138084 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E99 – Listener Get Together @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/01/31/s11e99-listener-get-together/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 65 Is Now Available for All Supported Ubuntu Linux Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-65-is-now-available-for-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-releases-524782.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS to Arrive on February 7 with New Components from Ubuntu 18.10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-to-arrive-on-february-7-with-updated-components-524785.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 4 Stunning Icon Themes for Your Linux Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136631 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #119 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-119/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E21 – O famoso eixo Sintra Bruxelas @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/01/s01e21-o-famoso-eixo-sintra-bruxelas/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E21 – O famoso eixo Sintra Bruxelas @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/01/s01e21-o-famoso-eixo-sintra-bruxelas/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Best Weather Apps for Ubuntu & Linux Mint @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137878 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jamie Strandboge: Monitoring your snaps for security updates @ https://blog.strandboge.com/2019/02/01/monitoring-your-snaps-for-security-updates/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ted Gould: Knot Boards @ https://gould.cx/ted/blog/2019/02/02/Knot-Boards/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S03E02: Software libre en los ciclos formativos... desde de... @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2019/02/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s03e02.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
<Bashing-om> UWN564 up for critique and proofreading :)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-27
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 10 Best Features in Linux 5.5 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161732 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: An intro to MicroK8s @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/an-intro-to-microk8s
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Matthias Klumpp: A big AppStream status update @ https://blog.tenstral.net/2020/01/a-big-appstream-status-update.html
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Stress Test a Linux System with GTKStressTesting, a New GUI Tool @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161889 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP".
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The HP Dragonfly Elite Runs Ubuntu 19.10 Very Well, Apparently @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=161877 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: M/L is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - I get " Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77." for the Fridge in the publish script :(
<Bashing-om> UWN: Doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done. Pending is the social medias. Be aware of the Fridge glitch ^^ .
<guiverc> thansk Bashing-om .. I'm currently under-the-weather, maybe in a few hours i can look
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sorry to hear - bad personal bug ?
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-28
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, just got home been in doctors appointments all day with wife, do I need to publish?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup - guiverc is presently indisposed :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Okay Will do in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Be aware "Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77." for the Fridge in the publish script" :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Thanks, I have no idea what that does
<krytarik> It's probably the link for the 'Ubuntu 20.04 LTS “Focal Fossa” Release Date And Upcoming Features' item, which you'll just need to copy from the wiki sidebar then.
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-615/ krytarik I figured that out, Thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: \o/ .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, All done
<Wild_Man> Got to go time to eat and spend time with the wife
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D Great - clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Yes and thanks for all your hard work
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Lemons make lemonade :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Okay
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 616 :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 615 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-615/
<krytarik> It seems I should pay more attention to the newsletter again - since this time not only should "New Website! - Ubuntu Studio" have been the other way around, but I also just noticed it's in Other Community News for some reason I can't fathom right now rather than in the Planet section.  And since Bashing-om also just left for the day, I'm assuming unless I'm poking him later again, he won't ...
<krytarik> ... read the public log of this channel and therefor it'll go unnoticed as on a few other occasions before.
<krytarik> And apparently "Practical, problem-oriented documentation" as the title of <https://ubuntu.com/blog/problem-oriented> ended up as just "problem-oriented" - no idea who is responsible for this again though.
<krytarik> "Xubuntu 20.04 Will Include a Dark Them" - is missing the 'e' at the end as per cut off during copying.
<krytarik> "Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) End of Life reached on January 23 2020" - ended up in the Security Updates section again.
<krytarik> "For nearly nine years Ubuntu Studio had the same web site, well no more. Shinta from Playmain has designed a new website theme, and you are invited to explore it." - and of course, here the inconsistency in spelling "website" has struck my eye.
<krytarik> So right now I'm feeling really sorry and a little ashamed for how it went down for the Studio folks at this one.
<krytarik> Oh wow, and the item we've talked about earlier already, 'Ubuntu 20.04 LTS “Focal Fossa” Release Date And Upcoming Features', since it's in the Press section and you've omitted the Planet section to the detriment of Studio, it shouldn't have been a top item featured in the issue summary.
<krytarik> So either I should be able to commit more time and effort on vetting this again, which seems to still be necessary even after all this time you all have been doing this, or I should stop putting my name on it.
<krytarik> (I'm hoping anyone of you is gonna read this..)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 615 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-615/ (by wildmanne39)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux 5.5 “Kleptomaniac Octopus” Officially Launched @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-5-5-kleptomaniac-octopus-officially-launched-528989.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<JackFrost> > Kleptomaniac Octopus
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to upgrade from Windows 7 to Ubuntu – Hardware and software considerations @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu-hardware-and-software-considerations
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Elizabeth K. Joseph: Our upcoming Webinar on Security with Ubuntu and IBM Z @ https://princessleia.com/journal/2020/01/webinar-security-with-ubuntu-and-ibm-z/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-29
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kali Linux 2020.1 Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kali-linux-2020-1-now-available-for-download-529006.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: LibreOffice 6.4 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162010 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: All My Endeavour @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/01/29/all-my-endeavour/
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-30
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 60 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-60/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.4 Released with New Features, Performance Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-4-released-with-new-features-performance-improvements-529024.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: The most powerful birthday in the world @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/01/30/the-most-powerful-birthday-in-the-world/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Development corner: IDEs and tools that can make your coding more productive @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/development-corner-ides-and-tools-that-can-make-your-coding-more-productive
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Meet PhotoFlare, an Open Source Image & Photo Editor @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162044 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dino is a New XMPP Client for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162105 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Regolith Desktop 1.3 Released with New Theme, Notifications + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162133 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu Touch on the PinePhone is Shaping Up [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162163 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-01-31
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: End of January Miscellany @ http://coyote.works//posts/EndJan2020Miscellany/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 75 – Saudades do UBPorts? @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e75/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 75 – Saudades do UBPorts? @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e75/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Charmed OSM release SEVEN: Container network functions @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/charmed-osm-release-seven
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Magazine #153 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2020/01/31/full-circle-magazine-153/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-01
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities for 2020-01 @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/02/01/free-software-activities-for-2020-01/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-02
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Cinnamon Desktop is Adding Fractional Scaling Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162265 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS Wallpaper Contest @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/02/ubuntu-studio-20-04-lts-wallpaper-contest/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Lightworks 20 Beta Adds H.265 Decoding, Portrait Footage Rotation + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162261 (by Joey Sneddon)
